# RIP Charlie



## shinji2004 (Apr 25, 2009)

Charlie Aged 5-6 Passed Away from what is suspected as Myxi


----------



## Flashy (Apr 25, 2009)

Binky Free Charlie


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2009)

Rest in Peace little. We are so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one of your fur babies. It has been 4 years since our little Commodore Stockton passed--he got head tilt and had a neurological infection that didn't respond to anti-biotics--the hardest thing we had to do. Hang onto the good memories of the life and love you gave Charlie. Binky free with Bun-Bun, Stockton, Lilly, and Nik-Nik. :missyou


----------



## anneq (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free Charlie


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure he loved you and you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Charlie.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Little Guy.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, binky free Charlie.


----------



## jcl_24 (May 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss :cry2

Myxx is still a vetinerary challenge even with the different meds available. Charlie will know you did all you could to help him.

Hop around at the Bridge Charlie :hearts

Jo xx


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

"... what we have enjoyed, we can never lose ... all that we love deeply becomes a part of us."


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 7, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> "... what we have enjoyed, we can never lose ... all that we love deeply becomes a part of us."


^^^Never truer...
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Binkie Free, Charlie-bun


----------

